# Deactivated three days in a row for allegedly spoofing location.



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Anyone being falsely accused of spoofing and getting deactivated behind it? Has happened three days in a row. Has pretty much killed my chance to get the PDB, which is incredibly high to begin with. Was deactivated late last night, which barred me from driving morning Rush hour, and this afternoon locked me out of the appon my first ride at 2:30pm, which means I missed this evenings commute. I need 35 more peak rides but have serious doubts I will be able to. Really shady.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Do you run the Lyft Drive App on any other devices beside your primary phone?


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

IERide said:


> Do you run the Lyft Drive App on any other devices beside your primary phone?


Not anymore. Had a rash of incidents that ended April 7th that led me to clear out my credentials on the other phone. Personbel at Lyft Hub also suggested maybe having passenger app open could cause issues, although last night and today that was not an issue as I wasn't using the apps. I was on some profitable rides when I was told to stop spoofing. Was only flcusonf on the rides.

If drivers can spoof just by having app open on another devicr, why not prevent multiple concurrent logins like Uber does?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stop spoofing your phone.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Unless you are split screening it doesn't track your location while tabbed. So if you are on the freeway and tabbing to anything but the driver app your location is stand still. When you tab back your driver app now pings your current location showing them a great leap in distance = spoofing your location. Stop doing that and you will not have a problem. Kinda surprised it took 3 deactivations and you still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> Unless you are split screening it doesn't track your location while tabbed. So if you are on the freeway and tabbing to anything but the driver app your location is stand still. When you tab back your driver app now pings your current location showing them a great leap in distance = spoofing your location. Stop doing that and you will not have a problem. Kinda surprised it took 3 deactivations and you still haven't figured it out.


That's not the issue. Many drivers don't bother to split the screen, and many drivers don't even have that ability to split their screen if they're still using something like an older iPhone 6 (not S or Plus).
The OP was probably spoofing.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's not the issue. Many drivers don't bother to split the screen, and many drivers don't even have that ability to split their screen if they're still using something like an older iPhone 6 (not S or Plus).
> The OP was probably spoofing.


I don't know how to spoof. That's a frustrating thing about it. I am being accused of doing something I don't know how to do, nor does it benefit me to do it. I am chasing a PDB bonus, so I am taking all rides. What good does spoofing do me? I'm not going after airport rides; they take too long.



Spork24 said:


> Unless you are split screening it doesn't track your location while tabbed. So if you are on the freeway and tabbing to anything but the driver app your location is stand still. When you tab back your driver app now pings your current location showing them a great leap in distance = spoofing your location. Stop doing that and you will not have a problem. Kinda surprised it took 3 deactivations and you still haven't figured it out.


Not the issue. I've split screen alot, and it has never been an issue. I have used split as Mystro app interferes with my using Waze. Interestingly, rep at Lyft Hub said he believes Mystro might be causing an issue. Meanwhile, this week I haven't been doing it at all as I've been focused on getting 160 rides in Lyft to get $320 PDB, so I am not even messing with Uber. I'm being notified that I am spoofing in the middle of active Lyft rides. After I complete the rides, or in a couple cases several stacked rides I am logged off and deactivated. I'm not using split screen while on a ride.

I'm beginning to wonder if the GPS antenna on my phone has been damaged. I've dropped it a couple of times, and while screen is ok, I wonder if I shook some stuff up. I was deactivated for a fourth time tonight, just an hour after being able to log in again. It's comical now, so I am thinking it might just be the phone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dunno about spoofing, but I impersonate a driver who GAF every day; haven't been suspended yet.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

APettyJ said:


> I don't know how to spoof. That's a frustrating thing about it. I am being accused of doing something I don't know how to do, nor does it benefit me to do it. I am chasing a PDB bonus, so I am taking all rides. What good does spoofing do me? I'm not going after airport rides; they take too long.
> 
> Not the issue. I've split screen alot, and it has never been an issue. I have used split as Mystro app interferes with my using Waze. Interestingly, rep at Lyft Hub said he believes Mystro might be causing an issue. Meanwhile, this week I haven't been doing it at all as I've been focused on getting 160 rides in Lyft to get $320 PDB, so I am not even messing with Uber. I'm being notified that I am spoofing in the middle of active Lyft rides. After I complete the rides, or in a couple cases several stacked rides I am logged off and deactivated. I'm not using split screen while on a ride.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the GPS antenna on my phone has been damaged. I've dropped it a couple of times, and while screen is ok, I wonder if I shook some stuff up. I was deactivated for a fourth time tonight, just an hour after being able to log in again. It's comical now, so I am thinking it might just be the phone.


sorry if i was mistaken earlier, split screen = good

tabbing to another app = bad.

during transit do you use other apps at all (i use pandora in the background but dont switch to it unless at a red light)? if so, don't. if you don't then you have another problem i have yet to encounter.

also i have a cd mount, once in a while it becomes a little loose and shakes the phone when going over bumps, check to make sure you have as little movement as possible on your phone holder as that can interfere with location.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> sorry if i was mistaken earlier, split screen = good
> 
> tabbing to another app = bad.
> 
> ...


This is nonsense. everyone tabs to other apps, such as uber, waze, messages, etal. never an issue.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is nonsense. everyone tabs to other apps, such as uber, waze, messages, etal. never an issue.


then do it on the freeway, especially around the airport area. you can clearly see your position jump when you tab back into the driver app. try an app that cannot be multi-windowed like pandora. switch back to lyft and look at your position go from when you alt-tabbed to where you are now.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lyft lies . They say trip is 5 minutes away . Google maps says 8 minutes away . Here's the recent annoyance i got -

It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a fifth reminder.

Remember: Missed requests create delays for passengers and leave them with a bad impression of our COMMUNITY . People rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and we'd love your help being there for them. Ahhhhh, poor, COMMUNITY when Lyft send me trips that are too far away to make any sense . These annoying notice reminders are going to make me stop driving for the COMMUNITY . Looks like I'll be driving for Uber . Uber, at least is more sensitive to us drivers . Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, poor COMMUNITY !

Thanks,
The Lyft Team


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> then do it on the freeway, especially around the airport area. you can clearly see your position jump when you tab back into the driver app. try an app that cannot be multi-windowed like pandora. switch back to lyft and look at your position go from when you alt-tabbed to where you are now.


all the time. and lyft loses your car for a bit every time you change network cells or Wi-Fi networks. none of this has anything to do with spoofing.


----------



## d0nTehrideshareg0d (May 20, 2018)

Let me help you understand what is going on.

A. You have mock location turned on.
B. You have the app installed which enables lyft to see the fact you are spoofing elsewhere, not with them but spoofing still.
C. Buy my phones if you want the real undetectable shit.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dropking said:


> all the time. and lyft loses your car for a bit every time you change network cells or Wi-Fi networks. none of this has anything to do with spoofing.


smh - nobody said for a "bit". anyways i fixed the problem for myself and it doesn't happen anymore. every time it happened i was near the AIRPORT with the rider app open not multi-windowing for way too long on the freeway. now that i multi-window and make sure driver app is always open except for like i said a brief moment when i have to change pandora songs, i have yet to have another deactivation.

personally i think its the airport part is the most important. they figure you are trying to spoof staging when you are not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft lies . They say trip is 5 minutes away . Google maps says 8 minutes away . Here's the recent annoyance i got - It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a fifth reminder.


Lyft can eliminate this occurrence by simply synchronizing their b.s. 45+ min pings to a 3-second timer. Then it can lapse quicker so they can go search for another ant.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

If you are using the pax app to see where other drivers are while using the Driver App, make sure you don't move the pin around, and don't do it very often.

I was put in time out because of this (attempting to check out where other drivers were) Avoid moving around the pax app while using the driver app.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

I have now been deactivated six times since Thursday. I didn't even try to go on Lyft today. My next step is to do a hard reset of phone, or maybe cut "off" location for the 100 something apps on my phone that use it, except for navigation apps and rideshare apps. This has been a real downer.

Then again, my phone is doing some other crazy things too, particularly with "autocorrecting" words to gibberish. Maybe a hard reset is needed...


----------

